# Male or Female?



## Smithy1987 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi guys, hope everyone had a good Christmas 🎄 

Any chance anyone can try and help me sex my frogs, I'm driving myself insane. I'm pretty sure two are males but the third in question is a little bigger than the others and on a daily occurrence I keep changing my mind.

Does anyone want to hazard a guess?

Thanks guys,
Great forum and friendly people


----------



## Dartfish (Dec 16, 2016)

could i see individual shots of each frog? side vew preferably. it looks like the two onthe bottom of the first pic may be males but unsure about top one


----------



## Smithy1987 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll get some individual ones today.

Thanks


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Dartfish said:


> could i see individual shots of each frog? side vew preferably. it looks like the two onthe bottom of the first pic may be males but unsure about top one


Agreed. Better pics would be helpful. Typically, females are larger with a more angular back arch and smaller front toepads. Males the opposite - smaller, with a smoother back arch and larger front toepads.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

How old are they? Look a bit young to sex IMO..

Could make a guess with better pictures.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

agreed, too young to sex or all males


----------



## Smithy1987 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not replying for so long but I had a litter of bulldog puppies and I've been ringcraft training my puppy.

I hope these photos help I'll post separate so not to be confused with one another.


----------



## Smithy1987 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is frog 1, two dots.....This one confuses the hell out of me because it has the biggest arched back out of the three but has large heart shaped toes...


----------



## Smithy1987 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is frog 2...propeller...


----------



## Smithy1987 (Dec 13, 2016)

This is frog 3...mickey...it's harder to photo this one as it's more secretive than the others.

I have never heard them call but I have heard them chirping if that is the correct terminology.

I have brought a load of books to better my knowledge including what has to be the most expensive book I have ever bought but have been told it is the bible of all dart frog books(picture in attachments)


----------

